# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic sculpture by Didier Legros

## Airicist

didierlegros.com

youtube.com/DidierLegros

----------


## Airicist

CHAOS - Kinetic sculpture by Didier Legros

Published on Mar 8, 2013




> CHAOS kinetic sculpture by Didier Legros - 2013
> 8 linear meters of fascination by movement.
> 1700 hours of work
> 5 independent units - Balls jumping from one to another.

----------


## Airicist

Unique kinetic art objects compilation by Didier Legros

Published on Mar 11, 2016

----------

